# chicken killer trapped



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

a polecat killed and partially ate one hen.

last night it decided to visit chicken again.
huge mistake.

here it is.








some claws








headshot









Odi totally went bonkers over it.
i think,if polecat wasn't caged,it would be killed.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Eeewww. They are quite nasty looking. Their face reminds me of a badger.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I hate chicken killers! It's scary how quickly they can decimate a flock! Glad you caught the little twerp.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy looking. It looks like a cross between a ferret and a badger. It doesn't look too happy to have been caught.
What are you going to do with him?


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i will shoot that nasty little assassin tomorrow,it's late and dark already.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I have so for once I am grateful that I can't see pics at work LOL ... I don't want to see THAT ... 

BUT I am very glad that you managed to trap it before it killed any more of your chickens. 

Poor Odin, he's probably wondering why you wouldn't let him "play" with it!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I trapped a raccoon once that was killing my chickens. If I can find the pictures of him (my kids named him Rocky for some odd reason) I will post them.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> I have so for once I am grateful that I can't see pics at work LOL ... I don't want to see THAT ...
> 
> BUT I am very glad that you managed to trap it before it killed any more of your chickens.
> 
> Poor Odin, he's probably wondering why you wouldn't let him "play" with it!



oh no,it is not too ugly or scary.

a ferret,just feral,not domesticated.
they're vicious predators.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> oh no,it is not too ugly or scary.
> 
> a ferret,just feral,not domesticated.
> they're vicious predators.


Is it actually a wild ferret? It's looks a whole lot bigger that the domesticated ones I have seen...and the claws look lethal


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks he is cute? Reminds me of the ferret I used to have.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah,wild ferret,i can't compare size,because i've never seen domesticated one closely.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I had heard of a polecat, never realized what one was. Ugly little sucker..glad you got him..


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

TimberGSD2 said:


> I hate chicken killers! It's scary how quickly they can decimate a flock! Glad you caught the little twerp.



they usually kill much more prey than they can eat,so i'm surprised that he killed just one hen.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Is it actually a wild ferret? It's looks a whole lot bigger that the domesticated ones I have seen...and the claws look lethal


Looks like about the same size as our male (Bart he's a rescue). The claws aren't so bad. They use them mostly for digging, so while they can scratch, they are not like cats claws.



Freestep said:


> Am I the only one who thinks he is cute? Reminds me of the ferret I used to have.


Nope! I thinks it's cute too.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think he's cute and looks like my "Smoky" I used to have. And yes, he was that big. He was a big ****. Down in Georgia we called skunks "pole cats"


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

just looked into Wiki
it's called European polecat


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow did not know polecats and ferrets are the same thing?
Crazy I use to own Ferrrets


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Maggies Dad said:


> Wow did not know polecats and ferrets are the same thing?
> Crazy I use to own Ferrrets



here's quote 

The European polecat is the sole ancestor of the ferret, which was domesticated more than 2000 years ago for the purpose of hunting vermin.[12] The species has otherwise been historically viewed negatively by humans. In the British Isles especially, the polecat was persecuted by gamekeepers, and became synonymous with promiscuity in early English literature. During modern times, the polecat is still scantly represented in popular culture when compared to other rare British mammals, and misunderstandings of its behaviour still persist in some rural areas.[13] As of 2008, it is classed by the IUCN as Least Concern due to its wide range and large numbers.[1]


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to have ferrets ... many years ago! They make great pets ... lots of work tho! I loved them!!!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> I used to have ferrets ... many years ago! They make great pets ... lots of work tho! I loved them!!!


do ferrets act and sound like this when angry?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't access youtube at work ... SIGH ... I will listen to it tonight ... but I know from my experience they can certainly make noises ... 

to see sizes ... go to www.ferretrescue.ca I co-founded this charity many many years ago ... Am no longer with them, but you'll see some great pics!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL, my terriers were going insane hearing that, the female leaped up onto my keyboard!!! Is it possible to relocate them, or do they return? I am not familiar with them in their wild state.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Am I the only one who thinks he is cute? Reminds me of the ferret I used to have.


Nope. I think he's cute too!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> do ferrets act and sound like this when angry?
> 
> trapped chicken killer polecat - YouTube


Mine never get that kind of angry . They do make quite a bit of noise when they play and they can get pretty rough with each other. Their skin is very tough and the vet says shots are a little more difficult than dogs and cats.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in the "think he's cute camp". And...I would definitely set him free.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> LOL, my terriers were going insane hearing that, the female leaped up onto my keyboard!!! Is it possible to relocate them, or do they return? I am not familiar with them in their wild state.


 they're TERRIERS after all!!

i'm not surprised though - even my mellow,sweet Odi went totally mad.
seems that dogs have something against polecats.

look,what happened,when i let Odi near cage.
it didn't look like love at first sight,so i placed cage where Odi cannot access.






they're treated like vermin here,besides they may carry rabies.
he may chose fight over flight when i open cage,so he may bite me.
i don't want take any chances with rabies.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

hummmm.... 

Not sure how I feel about it. Is it really necessary to kill it or will it come back if you put it out somewhere else? Isn't there like Forest Rangers where you could drop it off?


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i called about this local hunters club.
wildlife is their responsibility.
they said "kill it".


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

hattifattener said:


> do ferrets act and sound like this when angry?
> 
> trapped chicken killer polecat - YouTube


I guess mine never got that angry, I've never heard them make that particular noise. Ferrets do make a funny little sound when they are happy or playing, it's hard to describe, it's kind of like "nuk nuk nuk nuk" rather soft and quiet. I doubt you're going to hear it from this guy.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

hattifattener said:


> i called about this local hunters club.
> wildlife is their responsibility.
> they said "kill it".


If they said kill it then do so. As sad as it makes some people these animals are pests where you are and not endangered at all.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I cannot watch video with sound at work, but is the sound a high pitched scream type noise? I have heard a couple of mine do that on rare occations. (Once when I went to set one of them in the bath tub for a bath-I rarely bathe my ferrets, only when they get really dirty).

That polecat looks a lot like some of my ferrets. All of mine are private bred, & some do have some Polecat bloodlines about 10 generations or so back.

It's sad that the best option is to kill it, but I do understand protecting your stock.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, just saw pics and watched ... it's cute LOL ... BUT, I do understand where you are coming from as it being a pest!

I wouldn't let Odin near it ... (out of the cage I mean !) they can certainly do some damage ... those super sharp teeth!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

when i first saw the picture, i thought gosh it looks like my ferrets did. im in the way too cute to shoot club. pests yes, so are racoons, but they have to eat too. and rabies, well when i see one in the daylight acting odd, i stay away. this guy looks fine. hope you let him go.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Once a wild predator has caught and killed a domesticated animal (like a chicken) they will keep coming back for more (like the rest of your flock).

There are only 2 choices. Relocate at LEAST 25 miles away or kill it.

The problem is that you have to contact the town where you plan to drop off the little beasty and see if it's LEGAL to do that ... and most towns will say NO.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

we had a preditor break into the coop and kill 4 hens, my hubby went out fixed the fence that was broken (you couldnt see it unless you were up close) and that was the end of the killings. although the coop and outside run are built very well, sometimes things happen. this happened 3 years ago.


----------

